# Gagliardini è dell'Inter. Tutto fatto.



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo Sportmediaset è tutto fatto per il passaggio di Roberto Gagliardini all'Inter, che ha bruciato la Juve.
L'Affare da *27-30 milioni* complessivi consisterà in un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto a giugno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Gennaio 2017)

Caldara alla Juve, Gagliardini all'Inter, e noi niente


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2017)

30 milioni? 

Vabbé..speriamo i nostri cinesi a Giugno si dimostrino all'altezza


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2017)

Vedremo chi tra Juve, Milan ed Inter avrà fatto l'affare con questi giocatori dell'Atalanta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Caldara alla Juve, Gagliardini all'Inter, e noi niente



se queste sono le cifre ben venga che vada all'Inter.

Per carità sembra un buon giocatore ma anche Bertolacci lo era. 30 milioni sono una enormità.


----------



## Luca_Taz (2 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> se queste sono le cifre ben venga che vada all'Inter.
> 
> Per carità sembra un buon giocatore ma anche Bertolacci lo era. 30 milioni sono una enormità.



il futuro è della sua parte.......lo era anche dalla parte di Kondogbia.....comunque quoto,sembrano un po' tantini per un interditore


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> se queste sono le cifre ben venga che vada all'Inter.
> 
> Per carità sembra un buon giocatore ma anche Bertolacci lo era. 30 milioni sono una enormità.



Chi se ne frega delle cifre. Siamo tifosi non ragionieri. Intanto loro han comprato un centrocampista noi andiamo ancora in giro con poli.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vedremo chi tra Juve, Milan ed Inter avrà fatto l'affare con questi giocatori dell'Atalanta



Purtroppo (per noi) il discorso non regge, intanto loro qualcuno lo hanno preso, e anche promettente...noi come al solito stiamo a guardare.
30 milioni, poi, in un colpo solo hanno dato prova di forza e beffato la Juve.


----------



## Luca_Taz (2 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Chi se ne frega delle cifre. Siamo tifosi non ragionieri. Intanto loro han comprato un centrocampista noi andiamo ancora in giro con poli.



io sono entrambi


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2017)

A me non convince


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Chi se ne frega delle cifre. Siamo tifosi non ragionieri. Intanto loro han comprato un centrocampista noi andiamo ancora in giro con poli.



che centra scusa. A parte il discorso economico acquistando un giocatore fai partire un progetto tecnico, quel giocatore occupa spazio in rosa, ti può creare plus/minus valenza, ti può far giocare di m_e_rda, può apportarti qualcosa o nulla.

Se hai delle alternative sul mercato le valuti e scegli quello che sembra meglio appoggiare il progetto tecnico. A me Gagliardini non dice nulla e penso occuperò solo uno slot molto costoso della rosa neroazzurra (spero di non sbagliarmi).


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che centra scusa. A parte il discorso economico acquistando un giocatore fai partire un progetto tecnico, quel giocatore occupa spazio in rosa, ti può creare plus/minus valenza, ti può far giocare di m_e_rda, può apportarti qualcosa o nulla.
> 
> Se hai delle alternative sul mercato le valuti e scegli quello che sembra meglio appoggiare il progetto tecnico. A me Gagliardini non dice nulla e penso occuperò solo uno slot molto costoso della rosa neroazzurra (spero di non sbagliarmi).



Se parliamo di un discorso tecnico allora va bene, il giocatore potrebbe incidere come far male, però il post precedente ti riferivi alle cifre parlando di enormità  io dico basta pensare alle cifre, a loro serviva un centrocampista e l'hanno preso. Mi sembra che questi suning abbiano una grande disponibilità economica e per loro 30 milioni son nulla probabilmente. Anche io vorrei che i nostri andassero a roma a sganciare 30 per keita invece non abbiamo nemmeno 4 per l'orsolina. sono stanco di questa situazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vedremo chi tra Juve, Milan ed Inter avrà fatto l'affare con questi giocatori dell'Atalanta



io non sarò un intenditore ma lì in mezzo l'unico vero fenomeno che vedo è Kessie..

Gli mi sembrano tutti graziati da Gasperini...ora ok l'investimento sui giovani se è moderato, ma quando spari 30 milioni allora lì rischi di fare un bel buco nell'acqua..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io non sarò un intenditore ma lì in mezzo l'unico vero fenomeno che vedo è Kessie..
> 
> Gli mi sembrano tutti graziati da Gasperini...ora ok l'investimento sui giovani se è moderato, ma quando spari 30 milioni allora lì rischi di fare un bel buco nell'acqua..



invece a me Kessiè sembra quella che probabilmente farà peggio degli altri. Per me il migliore dei tre è Caldara e obv lo hanno preso i gobbi.


----------



## juventino (2 Gennaio 2017)

E anche questo è andato. Ma stavolta non me la prendo con Marmotta perché la proprietà non gli avrebbe mai fatto spendere una cifra del genere.


----------



## DrHouse (2 Gennaio 2017)

A gennaio 2016 l'Atalanta cedette il nuovo fenomeno italiano Grassi al Napoli per 10 milioni...

Quanti, a gennaio 2017, si ricordano chi è Grassi?

Non voglio fare la parte del lupo che non arriva all'uva, ma a me una operazione da circa 30 milioni per Gagliardini (un '94 che abbiamo imparato a conoscere un mese fa), mi sembra esagerata... 

a mio parere ci sono diversi nomi che costano meno e hanno più prospettiva (o quantomeno simile)...


----------



## ralf (2 Gennaio 2017)

30m, Melegoni gli caca in testa a Gagliardini.


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset è tutto fatto per il passaggio di Roberto Gagliardini all'Inter, che ha bruciato la Juve.
> L'Affare da *27-30 milioni* complessivi consisterà in un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto a giugno.



Comunque i diritti di riscatto li lasciano fare solo a questi sfigati interisti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Gennaio 2017)

I nostri cinesini invece prestiti con riscatto non sono capaci a farli? 
Mah


----------



## Heaven (2 Gennaio 2017)

Beh in prestito con diritto di riscatto è un grande affare. Se è il nuovo Bertoocacci lo lasciano, se è forte alla fine 30mln non dovrebbero essere più troppi


----------



## koti (2 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset è tutto fatto per il passaggio di Roberto Gagliardini all'Inter, che ha bruciato la Juve.
> L'Affare da *27-30 milioni* complessivi consisterà in un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto a giugno.


Non è il giocatore dei miei sogni ma fa invidia il fatto che loro continuino a spendere cifre importanti mentre noi ancora andiamo in giro a chiedere elemosina con i prestiti gratuti senza diritto di riscatto.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Gennaio 2017)

*Aggiornamento di Miceli (Mediaset) : la trattiva è ancora da definire, perchè la Juve è ancora forte. Stamattina Marotta ha chiamato l'agente del giocatore per sincerarsi che non abbia ancora l'accordo con l'ìInter, ed effettivamente è così. Manca ancora un tassello da incastrare per Gagliardini all'inter.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Miceli (Mediaset) : la trattiva è ancora da definire, perchè la Juve è ancora forte. Stamattina Marotta ha chiamato l'agente del giocatore per sincerarsi che non abbia ancora l'accordo con l'ìInter, ed effettivamente è così. Manca ancora un tassello da incastrare per Gagliardini all'inter.*



Tutto è possibile, tranne il diritto di riscatto secondo me


----------



## Luca_Taz (2 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutto è possibile, tranne il diritto di riscatto secondo me



mi sembra una operazione da troppi soldi per un diritto di riscatto e cosi tante concorrenti


----------



## addox (2 Gennaio 2017)

Tutto dipende se le società vorranno puntare su questi giovani, allora i soldi potrebbero essere stati spesi bene. Ladri e m.erde di giovani però ne fanno giocare pochi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> invece a me Kessiè sembra quella che probabilmente farà peggio degli altri. Per me il migliore dei tre è Caldara e obv lo hanno preso i gobbi.



Mah..
Vedi secondo me è un discorso anche di ruoli.

Kessie è un centravanti e in quel ruolo le doti sono forza fisica, tecnica, senso del gol..a me il ragazzo pare proprio dotatissimo di natura, e se non si perde con la testa può senza dubbio fare una grande carriera (non dico diventare Drogba per forza eh..) ovunque e soprattutto in Premier..

Caldara può diventare un centrale fortissimo come rivelarsi un Ranocchia..ha 22 anni e ha fatto neanche 20 partite in serie A in provincia..grande calcio non ne ha mai respirato..a differenza degli attaccanti, per i difensori la vita cambia radicalmente quando si passa dalla provincia alla grande squadra e non tutti riescono a sopportare il passaggio


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..
> Vedi secondo me è un discorso anche di ruoli.
> 
> Kessie è un *centravanti *e in quel ruolo le doti sono forza fisica, tecnica, senso del gol..a me il ragazzo pare proprio dotatissimo di natura, e se non si perde con la testa può senza dubbio fare una grande carriera (non dico diventare Drogba per forza eh..) ovunque e soprattutto in Premier..
> ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Ho scritto davvero così? 

merito di venire fulminato sul posto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Miceli (Mediaset) : la trattiva è ancora da definire, perchè la Juve è ancora forte. Stamattina Marotta ha chiamato l'agente del giocatore per sincerarsi che non abbia ancora l'accordo con l'ìInter, ed effettivamente è così. Manca ancora un tassello da incastrare per Gagliardini all'inter.*



Mi permetterei di dare un suggerimento a mio parere importante,
per non rischiare di far fare la figura dei cioccolatai al forum (quella che fanno continuamente i giornali insomma)
non converrebbe mettere sempre nel titolo delle notizie di calciomercato prima la fonte?

se no ci ritroviamo con mille fasulle notizie di chiusura, bufale, ma pare che sia il forum a darle invece delle varie cartestracce


----------



## DrHouse (2 Gennaio 2017)

Se si inserisce la Juve con il suo ormai solito modus operandi "mi prendo tutti gli obiettivi delle avversarie" è ok...
Gagliardini e Rincon sono i profili giusti per continuare a uscire a ottavi\quarti in champions


----------



## naliM77 (2 Gennaio 2017)

domanda: ma Percassi è così fesso da dare un suo gicoatore dal mercato garantito a gennaio se no naddirittura a giugno, ad una squadra che si offre di prenderlo con la formula del Prestito con DIRITTO di riscatto?

La Juve lo pagherebbe meno (penso anche il Milan) ma lo lascerebbe fino a giugno a Bergamo, mentre l'Inter se lo prende per pochi spiccioli. Se poi magari si rompe durante questi 3 mesi e lo rispedisce a Bergamo?

Dai su sicuramente la notizia è sbagliata, non si parla di diritto di riscatto ma di Obbligo.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Gennaio 2017)

A me sembrano un po' eccessivi 25mln per uno che ha fatto metà stagione buona. Va bene spendere, ma bisogna anche spendere bene.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Gennaio 2017)

Ottima scelta gagliardini... Se il tuo obiettivo è diventare un anonimo signor nessuno e passare il resto della tua carriera passando da una squadra che lotta per non retrocedere ad una di serie B... L'inter non è esattamente l'ambiente ideale dove i talenti sbocciano, anzi, ne ha rovinati parecchi... auguri!


----------



## Aron (2 Gennaio 2017)

La mia impressione è che l'Inter stia tentanto di replicare il modello Juve, ma nel modo sbagliato.

30 milioni per un giocatore che si sta imponendo da pochi mesi (tutto da vedere se si riconferma, anche se indubbiamente è molto promettente) e in un ruolo dove non c'era grande urgenza. 

D sicuro è un obiettivo scippato alle rivali.


----------



## Aron (2 Gennaio 2017)

doppio post


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Gennaio 2017)

bel colpo, ma 30 mln sono un'enormità.


----------



## Tobi (2 Gennaio 2017)

noi abbiamo pagato 25 milioni bertolacci


----------



## kolao95 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> noi abbiamo pagato 25 milioni bertolacci



20, e comunque aveva dimostrato più di Gagliardini.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Sotto il profilo tecnico è il giocatore ideale perché a loro serve un giocatore con caratteristiche prettamente difensive capace di giocare in un centrocampo a 2, e Gagliardini fisicamente è impressionante, è molto bravo tatticamente e dispone anche di piedi discreti, inoltre ha dimostrato di trovarsi a più agio sia quando gioca con Kessie, quindi quando gli vengono affidati compiti difensivi, sia quando gioca con Freuler e gli viene data maggior libertà di inserirsi. 
Detto questo, bisogna anche dire che 30 milioni sono tantissimi, per esempio Bertolacci, che noi abbiamo preso a 20, aveva dimostrato di più dell'atalantino (che prima di questa esperienza aveva fatto ben poco persino in B) e soprattutto il sistema di Gasperini è un altro mondo rispetto al resto della Serie A e non è detto che Gagliardini riesca ad adattarsi a un sistema di gioco così diverso come è quello di Pioli, per cui c'andrei molto molto cauto, a quelle cifre non lo avrei preso onestamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vedremo chi tra Juve, Milan ed Inter avrà fatto l'affare con questi giocatori dell'Atalanta



per milan intendi bonaventura ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per milan intendi bonaventura ?



Intendo che non aver preso nessuno dei due potrebbe essere l'affare


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Intendo che non aver preso nessuno dei due potrebbe essere l'affare



caldara a me non sarebbe dispiaciuto. 

gagliardini boh, buon giocatore, ma non mi da l'idea di avere ancora grossi margini di miglioramento.

kessiè invece non riesco a giudicarlo, può esplodere come dimostrarsi una sòla.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2017)

Quanto????
Da pazzi!!! Da pazzi!!!! 
Alla luce di questi prezzi e di queste valutazioni mi vien da pensare che non prendere a suo tempo Zieliński( tre spanne sopra i vari gagliardini, kessie e compagnia bella) non è stato un errore ma una tragedia.
Sarebbe stato l'interprete ideale in mezzo al campo per noi.


----------



## DrHouse (3 Gennaio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quanto????
> Da pazzi!!! Da pazzi!!!!
> Alla luce di questi prezzi e di queste valutazioni mi vien da pensare che non prendere a suo tempo Zieliński( tre spanne sopra i vari gagliardini, kessie e compagnia bella) non è stato un errore ma una tragedia.
> Sarebbe stato l'interprete ideale in mezzo al campo per noi.



d'accordo...
il Napoli ha preso, per la stessa cifra di Gagliardini, Diawara e Zielinski...
e ha trovato la quadra per il centrocampo per altri 10 anni (se non li cede)...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Gennaio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quanto????
> Da pazzi!!! Da pazzi!!!!
> Alla luce di questi prezzi e di queste valutazioni mi vien da pensare che non prendere a suo tempo Zieliński( tre spanne sopra i vari gagliardini, kessie e compagnia bella) non è stato un errore ma una tragedia.
> Sarebbe stato l'interprete ideale in mezzo al campo per noi.



Zieliński lo si prendeva con 14 M, è stato un estate ad aspettarci, in pratica bastava non prendere Sosa e M. Fernandez per arrivarci,
un suicidio sia della vecchia che dell'ipotetica nuova società,
i giovani vanno visti assai prima che si impongano in serie A, per questo Orsolini andrebbe preso a prescindere, con meno di 5 M porti a casa un possibile Crack, male che vai hai un onesta riserva per i finali di partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> d'accordo...
> il Napoli ha preso, per la stessa cifra di Gagliardini, Diawara e Zielinski...
> e ha trovato la quadra per il centrocampo per altri 10 anni (se non li cede)...



Ottima osservazione, bravissimo.
Non avevo considerato Diawara nel pacchetto mercato del napoli.
Noi a perder tempo col closing e il napoli ha messo su una gran bella squadra. E ti dirò, ancora il napoli non è al massimo del suo potenziale: aspetto sempre Rog inserito nel motore della squadra e poi saranno guai seri per tutti...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Zieliński lo si prendeva con 14 M, è stato un estate ad aspettarci, in pratica bastava non prendere Sosa e M. Fernandez per arrivarci,
> un suicidio sia della vecchia che dell'ipotetica nuova società,
> i giovani vanno visti assai prima che si impongano in serie A, per questo Orsolini andrebbe preso a prescindere, con meno di 5 M porti a casa un possibile Crack, male che vai hai un onesta riserva per i finali di partita.



Stiamo perdendo troppo tempo e terreno tifoso.
Quello che mi fa rabbia è che non stiamo parlando di top ma di profili che un milan normale prenderebbe in 24 ore.
Ma noi oggi non siamo normali.
Zielinski è un mostro, ha accelerazioni che spaccano campo e partita. Uno dei pochi in serie A.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2017)

Rosico


----------



## Casnop (3 Gennaio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stiamo perdendo troppo tempo e terreno tifoso.
> Quello che mi fa rabbia è che non stiamo parlando di top ma di profili che un milan normale prenderebbe in 24 ore.
> Ma noi oggi non siamo normali.
> Zielinski è un mostro, ha accelerazioni che spaccano campo e partita. Uno dei pochi in serie A.


Giocatore veramente fantastico, Zielinski, che con Sarri sta salendo ancora di livello. Nel ruolo di mezzala destra di un 433 ha caratteristiche ideali che lo rendono unico. Complimenti al Napoli.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Gennaio 2017)

Al di là del valore del giocatore, che a me non impressiona più di tanto, almeno non è una balla come quella di voler acquistare giovani e italiani per il milan, visto che finora di giovani italiani abbiamo preso solo Romagnoli lo scorso anno. Mentre la Juventus ne ha presi diversi, sopratutto a centrocampo e in difesa. 

Sono dispiaciuto più per Caldara.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Gennaio 2017)

Forse non dovremmo più discutere del valore ecomico dei giocatori che ormai è inflazionato ma discutere delle qualità del giocatore. 

La domanda sarebbe, con dei soldi a disposizione vado a prendere gagliardini? In ambito internazionale ci sono giocatori che a quell'età hanno esperienze in champions e in europa league. Esempio un klaassen varrà forse di più di 25-27M ma non è certo una scommessa.


----------



## Aron (3 Gennaio 2017)

Questo acquisto da parte dell'Inter avvalora a mio parere la tesi che quella di Suning sia un'operazione che prevede la cessione de club nel giro di due o tre anni. 
Creare un valore in prospettiva per aggiungere valore alla cessione futura del club. 
Sotto questo punto di vista ha senso l'acquisto a prezzi ipergonfiati di Gabigoal e Gagliardini.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Forse non dovremmo più discutere del valore ecomico dei giocatori che ormai è inflazionato ma discutere delle qualità del giocatore.
> 
> La domanda sarebbe, con dei soldi a disposizione vado a prendere gagliardini? In ambito internazionale ci sono giocatori che a quell'età hanno esperienze in champions e in europa league. Esempio un klaassen varrà forse di più di 25-27M ma non è certo una scommessa.



In base a che Klaassen non è una scommessa e Gagliardini sì?


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In base a che Klaassen non è una scommessa e Gagliardini sì?



In base alla sua esperienza (anche internazionale) e sopratutto alla continuità del suo rendimento, vedi un po'.. 

Gagliardini 70 partite, 3 reti e 4 assist..
Klaassen 155 partite, 48 reti e 31 assist..


----------



## kolao95 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In base alla sua esperienza (anche internazionale) e sopratutto alla continuità del suo rendimento, vedi un po'..
> 
> Gagliardini 70 partite, 3 reti e 4 assist..
> Klaassen 155 partite, 48 reti e 31 assist..



Dai, raga', stiamo parlando del campionato olandese, un altro mondo. Basti vedere De Boer, un allenatore che lì si è giocato lo scudetto per 6 anni di fila e qui ha preso sberle da Giampaolo e Rastelli. 
Tornando a Klaassen parliamo di un 23 enne che si è ritagliato appena 5 presenze in una delle Olanda più scarse degli ultimi anni..
Anche in Europa con l'Ajax cosa avrebbe combinato? Nulla..
Gagliardini invece è probabilmente la tipologia di giocatore che serve all'Inter e in più conosce già il nostro campionato per esempio, per cui è più avanti all'olandese. Poi, come ho già detto, io a quelle cifre non lo avrei preso.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai, raga', stiamo parlando del campionato olandese, un altro mondo. Basti vedere De Boer, un allenatore che lì si è giocato lo scudetto per 6 anni di fila e qui ha preso sberle da Giampaolo e Rastelli.
> Tornando a Klaassen parliamo di un 23 enne che si è ritagliato appena 5 presenze in una delle Olanda più scarse degli ultimi anni..
> Anche in Europa con l'Ajax cosa avrebbe combinato? Nulla..
> Gagliardini invece è probabilmente la tipologia di giocatore che serve all'Inter e in più conosce già il nostro campionato per esempio, per cui è più avanti all'olandese. Poi, come ho già detto, io a quelle cifre non lo avrei preso.



In nazionale 11 partite con 4 reti e 2 assist, oggi Klaassen è il giocatore olandese più forte in assoluto, poi su quel discorso del campionato olandese basta vedere quello che ha appena fatto in serie A un discreto giocatore come De Roon. Io sono convinto cge Klaassen sopratutto per la sua personalità farebbe da subito la differenza in una big di Serie A.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In nazionale 11 partite con 4 reti e 2 assist, oggi Klaassen è il giocatore olandese più forte in assoluto, poi su quel discorso del campionato olandese basta vedere quello che ha appena fatto in serie A un discreto giocatore come De Roon. Io sono convinto cge Klaassen sopratutto per la sua personalità farebbe da subito la differenza in una big di Serie A.



Sulle presenze in Nazionale hai ragione, non avevo controllato bene. Per il resto: De Roon lottava per la salvezza qui in Italia e ora è andato a lottare per la salvezza in Premier, non è che abbia fatto chissà quale salto di qualità. E comunque sono molto di più i giocatori che hanno fallito fuori dalla Eredivisie che quelli che poi hanno svoltato.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sulle presenze in Nazionale hai ragione, non avevo controllato bene. Per il resto: De Roon lottava per la salvezza qui in Italia e ora è andato a lottare per la salvezza in Premier, non è che abbia fatto chissà quale salto di qualità. E comunque sono molto di più i giocatori che hanno fallito fuori dalla Eredivisie che quelli che poi hanno svoltato.



Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, in ogni operazione di mercato c'e sempre un rischio, anche di infortuni, ma un giocatore forte e qua parlo sopratutto di personalità resta un giocatore forte ovunque e cosi il fattore rischio si riduce al minimo come dal resto abbiamo visto solo dal Ajax ultimamente Suarez, Eriksen, Verthongen o lo stesso Milik.. in questo caso di Klaassen per quello che ho visto posso garantire che parliamo di un giocatore davero forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2017)

A me questo ragazzo non ha dato chissà quali impressioni.
Poi sono fermamente convinto che gasp col suo modo di proporre calcio sia uno di quei pochi allenatori capaci di spacciare sassi per diamanti. Ora non voglio dire che il neo interista sia un sasso ma son quasi certo non sia un diamante. 
Il rischio di un kondgobia-bis è altissimo ma ovviamente ognuno i soldi li spende come meglio crede.


----------

